# For OSIA & y'all: Winter in Minnesota



## towhead (Mar 1, 2008)

The driveway....


----------



## towhead (Mar 1, 2008)

When we can't dig bottles, we feed and take pix....


----------



## woody (Mar 1, 2008)

That nine point buck on the left looks like he would dress about 180 lbs.


----------



## woody (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey julie, I'm going hunting at your house next season. LOL
 The deer herd in NH are starving to death this year because of the record snowfall.
 Lots of coyote kills.


----------



## towhead (Mar 1, 2008)

Lobey and Woody....Come on over!  I've had a few hunters here-right through Bow season- and no luck for them!  I had 44 deer yesterday!  Two still have antlers, kind of late for that....?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 1, 2008)

Driveway? Snow like that would shut us down for weeks, then we only see it about every four years. I think I've seen it snow less than ten times in 48 years. I can only recall five times. I'll try not to complain about the heat as much now. Never seen more than six deer at one time. Gonna have to show this to my buds that hunt. I find the best meat comes from Bi-Lo. Mr.White and I think along the same lines I'll let him explain cept it's my cousins he's talking about. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NExaR_LJEo&feature=related


----------



## NCdigger5 (Mar 1, 2008)

I know everyone in the north hates the snow and hates winter overall, but I actually love snow! We get so little of it down here, it doesnt effect digs. But I guess people in the north see it every week and it can get kind of tiring when you want to go dig.


----------



## towhead (Mar 2, 2008)

OSIA:  Yeah....I think we had a snow day (stay home from school)....once....back in 1972 Hee Hee

 Had 17 nice Bucks last year....I don't think they all really "live" right "here" though....  I think a few come from miles around, at this time of year- looking for food. 

 NC:  Can't wait to see some gravel or grass showing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doglips57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Julie, what part of Minnesota are you in . I hunt up by Lutsen every year, and have found bottles while deer hunting. One year I found two intact jugs along one of the Superior cross country ski trails while grouse hunting.

 Steve


----------



## towhead (Mar 6, 2008)

Near Duluth....Should be some old logging trails near Lutsen....


----------

